# Urgent: Please Advise 3 day transfer?



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Helooooo Peter 

I hope you are well  

I am having EC tmorrow and asked about blastocysts. This will be our 4th icsi attempt (1 failed fresh, 2 failed FET's).

Our day 11 scan showed 8 follicles sized approx 14-16 and several smallers one too  Our clinic, who are truely wondeful the MGS at Aldridge, recommended a 3 day transfer and if we are lucky enough to have snowbabies they will try to take them to blasts 

I am excited but at the same time nervous that they may not grow the extra day  

Would you also recommend a 3 day transfer?

love

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

yes, I would go with the day 3 transfer as yourclinic suggests. Blastocsysts freeze quite well so this is also a good plan.

Regards,

Peter


Lillianna said:


> Helooooo Peter
> 
> I hope you are well
> 
> ...


----------

